# 31000 cpt



## AnneCline (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if 31000 can be billed for irrigation when I am also billing 31256 for the same sinus?   I didn't think you could bill both but my physician wanted me to check into it.  Thanks in advance for any opinions.


----------

